# iPad vs iPhone Apps



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I have an iPhone 4s, and I have ordered the new iPad.  Will I be able to put the apps that I have purchased on my phone on my ipad?  I thought they were saved up into the cloud and would just download from the cloud to my ipad.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

They will sync from the cloud to your ipad if you have cloud backups enabled. You can also go to the App store App and redownload prior purchases

I read good news yesterday that many Retina Ready iphone apps look good pixel doubled on the ipad
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/20/new-ipad-uses-retina-graphics-when-running-iphone-apps/


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks.  My phone is sync'd to the cloud every evening.  So I should be all set.  Thanks!


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Some apps are not designed to work on both. Apps that have the plus sign next to them in the app store work on both.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

But all iPhone apps should work on the iPad. Some iPad only apps will not work on the iPhone.
But GPS or phone requiring iPhone apps may not work on an iPad


----------

